# safety glazing material



## Brunhi

Eu as traduce prin "sticla securizata", dar nu mi se pare suficient de exact
Contextul  "Safety glazing material" means any glazing material, such as tempered glass, laminated glass, wire glass or rigid plastic,  which are so constructed, treated or combined with other materials as to minimize the likelihood of cutting and piercing injuries resulting from human contact with the glazing material.


----------



## Reef Archer

Da, *materiale pentru geamurile din sticlă securizată*.

_"Uniform provisions concerning the approval of *safety glazing materials*[...]"
„Dispoziții uniforme privind omologarea *materialelor pentru geamurile din sticlă securizată*[...]”_


----------



## Brunhi

Multumesc!


----------



## farscape

Brunhi said:


> "Safety glazing material" means any glazing material, such as tempered glass, laminated glass, wire glass or rigid plastic,  which are so constructed, treated or combined with other materials...



Aici terminologia e destul de ciudată, pentru că _glazing material_ este fie un "geam" de tip securit or un material folosit la fabricarea "geamurilor" de tip securit. Am folosit termenul "geam" pentru că nu e neapărat vorba de sticlă, poate fi plexiglas, policarbonat, etc. şi considerat tot _glazing material_ atâta timp cât este transparent sau semi transparent şi are proprietăţile specificate. 

Later,


----------

